# Random data connectivity loss



## routzong (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry, I know this issue has been mentioned on here in a few different ROM / Phone specific threads. The problem is losing data connectivity randomly (seems sporadic, sometimes I don't notice it happening all day, then today its happened 3 times). I've experienced this on several ROMs (CM4DX, SSX, Liquid Gingerbread that I remember for sure, and I believe a couple others). I can't seem to stay on stock Gingerbread long enough to notice and I've abandoned some ROMs that I really like when I run into this issue, thinking its a ROM problem.

Some reading eludes to the idea that it is Gingerbread problem not a ROM problem.

Do I really need to go all the way back to Froyo to truly avoid this problem?
Any new developments or fixes that I am unaware of?

Thanks for the great site and all the help!


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

CM4DX is not a Froyo ROM in any way. It runs on the same kernel that Froyo ran on, but it is 100% Gingerbread.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

true. thats kinda what i meant by gb firmware. but i kinda explained it wrong.


----------



## routzong (Jun 7, 2011)

I understand the difference (at a high level) between the full gingerbread, the cm7 based and the Froyo ROMs...

I guess my question is, will I continue to run into the lost data connection issues with any of the CM7 or GB ROMs?


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

I do experience the random data disconnections, both on Wifi and 3G. This has happened on all GB ROMs I have tried, including 591, 596, ApeX 2.0, Liquid, SSX and CM7. I think it is a gingerbread thing. It is annoying at times, but again it is not a big enough annoyance to deter me from using CM7. CM7 just runs so smoothly that you don't even notice it at all. Fired up my DX with ApeX 2.0 yesterday and it just seems slow compared to CM7, and ApeX 2.0 is FAST compared to 596.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya i guess i have noticed it happening with my wifi not 3g tho.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Happens to me on 3G and Wifi. Seems to be happening more on CM but I could be just paying more attention nowadays.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Does this typically happen after a call?


----------



## routzong (Jun 7, 2011)

I haven't nailed it down 100%... But I believe its an issue with the phone not automatically reconnecting after losing the data connection. I've noticed that a trip on the elevator at work (which drops my signal to zero) will cause this to happen pretty consistently.

Also it doesn't seem to effect the phone's radio... I can make and receive calls and text messages, but apps that use data fail (i.e. Market, TBH, Liberty Toolbox, etc...)


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Sounds similar to what happens on a D1 running GB. Make a call or lose 3g connectivity & it wont automatically come back. A toggle of airplane mode would typically fix it so maybe give that a try. This was due (in short) to D1 not having a GB kernel but running GB ROMs so maybe it's a similar situation on CM4DX since it's still running a Froyo kernel. Want to post a logcat next time it happens?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

usually what i do when it drops wifi. it just got into wifi settings and then it will autoreconnect to the best one


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Everyonce in a while i will drop data and then it takes a bit for the 3g icon to go green again, meaning it has a connection, but it will usually connected after a bit or if i go to airplane mode and back.


----------



## Jdmspec55 (Jul 7, 2011)

Mine does this also and airplane mode also fixes it. Sometimes I have to turn airplane mode on and off a couple times to get it to reconnect.


----------



## routzong (Jun 7, 2011)

Airplane mode toggle definitely fixes it for me...

But from what I'm hearing, it doesn't sounds like there's a CM7 or GB ROM out there that is immune to this problem?


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:


> Everyonce in a while i will drop data and then it takes a bit for the 3g icon to go green again, meaning it has a connection, but it will usually connected after a bit or if i go to airplane mode and back.


This happens to me on 3G and wifi. The indicator turning green is not actually a connection, but it indicates that it is communicating with the google services. It can be white and you can still use data (when working as designed). I find that with all of the GB roms including CM7, 596 and ApeX, that the data connection will get disconnected and when it comes back it does not immediately connect to google services, so emails don't sync properly, etc. until I toggle wifi or airplane (for wifi or 3g, respectively). This doesn't happen all the time, and I have noticed the issue much less frequently when running 07p baseband versus 12p.


----------



## routzong (Jun 7, 2011)

The new radio in the .602 update seems to have fixed this issue for me. I'm currently running stock GB .602 rooted and debloated. But have also tried a few other ROMs and I don't seem to have the problem with having to bounce airplane mode to get my data connection back.


----------



## daxxone (Jul 29, 2011)

I read radio log file with Android system info app, to see why it happened, I saw a repeated line about battery state 0, I had switch battery mode and so I used titanium back to wipe dalvik cache and reboot. Issue hasn't returned. On rooted GB .602 OTA.


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

"routzong said:


> The new radio in the .602 update seems to have fixed this issue for me. I'm currently running stock GB .602 rooted and debloated. But have also tried a few other ROMs and I don't seem to have the problem with having to bounce airplane mode to get my data connection back.


+1 to this. The. 13p baseband seems to have remedied this for me as well.


----------

